# An engine fire



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Found this on Youtube. Anyone see this??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN2Q...ernalembed


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that was something. I'm glad there was a camera on it at the time and trust there was no damage to the loco.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, that's Mike Martin's video of David Outteridge's fire breathing dragon loco. Quite an attraction at DH 2010. I believe he repeated it at least one more time.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya, did you notice how excited everyone was. Fires are old stuff at Diamondhead.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

The run before Mike arrived was a lot more fun!!!!
For those who do not read the program there is a fire blanket at Diamondhead. 
This year it was located on the wall oppisite the check in desk where it has been for the last few years.
Cheers Dan


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw one run from the second floor balcony, about 50 yards away. Actually, all I saw was a speeding ball of fire from that distance ... but it was really impressive!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll take a guess at the cause of the flame up. 
The wick holder and alcohol tank are all one piece, when enough heat is transfered into the tank the alcohol boils in the tank, causing the wicks to flood. This type of burner was not intended for burning methanol or blends with hi methanol content. 
At least thats my understanding from talking to those who run "vaporizing burners" (Think century old engines here)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 23 Jan 2010 02:25 PM 
I'll take a guess at the cause of the flame up. 
The wick holder and alcohol tank are all one piece, when enough heat is transfered into the tank the alcohol boils in the tank, causing the wicks to flood. This type of burner was not intended for burning methanol or blends with hi methanol content. 
At least thats my understanding from talking to those who run "vaporizing burners" (Think century old engines here) 

You comment interests me... what was this type of burner designed to burn? Kerosene (U.S. nomenclature)? Or is there some specific difference between "Ethanol" (drinkable "grain" alcohol) and "Methanol" (poisonous "wood" alcohol) that makes a vaoprizing burner unusable with Methanol and Ethanol/Methanol blends?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

My guess is the alcohol pots inside the fire box are not tall enough. The level of the alcohol is too close to the edge. Doesn't take much to cause it to over flow. Been there, done that.










His did not appear to set the whole track on fire. Luckily.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper, they were designed to burn Ethanol, or Denatured alcohol, which has a higher boiling temp. There are some articles on vaporizing burners, I was searching the web for some numbers. btu out-put and such. At one time it was easy to find but now all that I can find is garbage about blending it with gasoline !


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 23 Jan 2010 06:50 PM 
My guess is the alcohol pots inside the fire box are not tall enough. The level of the alcohol is too close to the edge. Doesn't take much to cause it to over flow. Been there, done that.










His did not appear to set the whole track on fire. Luckily. 


Utoh Elroy, bad day in Steamtown. I love the five tracks though


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

That last picture reminds me of a shrunken "Tich" engine.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 23 Jan 2010 07:24 PM 
Semper, they were designed to burn Ethanol, or Denatured alcohol, which has a higher boiling temp. There are some articles on vaporizing burners, I was searching the web for some numbers. btu out-put and such. At one time it was easy to find but now all that I can find is garbage about blending it with gasoline ! 
Denatured alcohol (ethanol with 5% wood spirits (methanol)): Boiling point 78°C at 760mm Hg see Section 9 of MSDS

Methanol: Boiling point 64.7° at 760mmHg see Section 9 of MSDS


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By scoobster28 on 28 Jan 2010 07:39 AM 
That last picture reminds me of a shrunken "Tich" engine. 
It is. 70% size with wheels inside frame.


----------

